# المقـــــامـــة الشهـــرزاديــة



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 مايو 2010)

*فى ليلة منيلة بنيلة

من ليالى ألف ليلة و ليلة

دخلت شهرزاد يغلبها النعاس على الملك عباس

-: وقالت


بلغنى أيها الملك عباس . أن الأميرة ايناس . عندما دعكت الفانوس النحاس
فتحت الترباس على الجنى محروس حارس الفانوس
فخرج محروس الجنى الكبير . و هو متلفح ببشكير 

- : و قال بصوته الجهير

ايه اللى انتى عملتيه ده يا ست ؟
كده تطلعينى من التواليت ؟ 
و تقطعى عليا أحلى دش مية 
و تطلعينى فى السقعة دية ؟

- : قالت

و حياة راس أمك نفيسة
أنا فى مشكلة عويصة 

- : رد باستغراب و هو يحك ذقنه كالغراب

طيب أحكى أوام أحسن يجيلى زكام علشان لسة خارج من الحمام

-: قالت

ذهب أبى السلطان منذ بضعة أيام فى جولة تفقدية لأحوال الرعية
و بعدما ودعته فى المطار 
أخد البساط و طار 
و انطلق ليرى الناس الغلابة فى الكوفة و البصرة و امبابة 

و بينما هو طائر وسط السحاب . حدث فى الجو انقلاب
فقد بدأت تهطل الأمطار 
و أعلنت الريح عن قدوم اعصار
فقرر السلطان و أحسن الاختيار
أن يطير تحت مستوى الرادار
و لكن الأمطار أثقلت البساط و لم ينفع معها طيار الاحتياط 
و انشفط السلطان داخل العاصفة الجوية كما تشفط الأتربة بالمكنسة الكهربائية

و ظل هو و البساط داخل الزوبعة ثلاث ساعات أو أربعة
و لكنه نجا باعجاز الهى و ظن أنه كان فى الملاهى 
و أخذت رأسه تدور مثل بوبينة الموتور 
و عندما توقفت السيول . اتصل بى على المحمول و أنشد يقول

يا بنت السلطان .:. أبوكى عيان 
تايه وسط الصحرا .:. و البساط عطلان 

ثم نظرت نحو الجنى نظرة مقلقة . و زفرت زفرة حارقة

- : فقال الجنى محروس عفريت الفانوس

و المطلوب منى يا ست الكل .. انجزى أحسن هاعيا و يجيلى سل

قالت له بحزن عميق : لقد أغلق كل طريق

و أقفلت شركة الطيران السحرى كل رحلات النقل الجوى و البحرى
نظرا لسوء الأحوال الجوية و السيول المائية 

- : فقال العفريت بأسلوب أليط

يعنى عايزانى أجيب لك أبوكى بعربيتى الشيروكى 
فى ثانية هاجيبلك مولايا .. بس حلى عن قفايا 

و بعد ساعة زمن وصل العفريت و معه السلطان 

- : و قال العفريت للأميرة بطريقة مثيرة

سلمى على أبيكى و هاتى للبساط واحد ميكانيكى

و سيبونى أريح شوية فى الفانوس . أحسن أنا منكم مفروس 

علشان جبتولى زكام 

سيبونى بقى أتخمد و أنام 

و ماحدش يطلب منى أى مطلوب أحسن و الله أديله بالمركوب 

و عندها أدرك شهرزاد الصباح

فسكتت عن الكلام المباح *
​


----------



## twety (8 مايو 2010)

*كوكوكوووووووووكو*
*ههههههههه*
*فكرتينا بايام زمان هههههههههه*

*ميرسى يا شهرزادايه هههههههه*


----------



## النهيسى (8 مايو 2010)

شكرا جدااا منتهى الروووعه 



​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 مايو 2010)

twety قال:


> *كوكوكوووووووووكو*
> *ههههههههه*
> *فكرتينا بايام زمان هههههههههه*
> 
> *ميرسى يا شهرزادايه هههههههه*


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*اول مرة اعرف ان ليكي دور *
*هو انتي اللي بتقول كوكوكوكوكو كل شوية:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 مايو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جدااا منتهى الروووعه
> 
> 
> 
> ​


*ميرسي ليك*
*نورتني*​


----------



## grges monir (29 مايو 2010)

*لذيذة روكا*
*دمها خفيف:big29:*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 مايو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *لذيذة روكا*
> *دمها خفيف:big29:*


*ميرسي لمرورك الجميل*​


----------



## kalimooo (29 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههه

حلووووووووووة كتير 

ضحكتني من قلبي

مشكوووووووووورة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*اي خدعة يا كليمو:t33:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يونيو 2010)

*حلوه وطريفه قوووي


تسلم ايديكي رووكا​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *حلوه وطريفه قوووي
> 
> 
> تسلم ايديكي رووكا​*


*ميرسي مايكل*​


----------



## holy day (9 يوليو 2010)

*انتي معجزة بجد ياروكا*​


----------



## hanysabry (9 يوليو 2010)




----------



## Roma123 (11 يوليو 2010)

*hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh gamda t7n​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أغسطس 2010)

holy day قال:


> *انتي معجزة بجد ياروكا*​


*ميرسي هولي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أغسطس 2010)

hanysabry قال:


>


*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أغسطس 2010)

roma123 قال:


> *hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh gamda t7n​*


*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## بيرو ميلاد (12 أغسطس 2010)

*بجد بجد جميل جدا*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*دي بقي شهراذاد بتاع المستقبل روعة*​


----------



## losivertheprince (13 أغسطس 2010)

*سلام المسيح
هههههههههههههههه بجد تحفة بتفكرنى بحاجات تويتى زمان 
منها لله مجانية التعليم الى ودت الناس فى داهية دى هههههههههههههه

 ربنا يخليكى ياقمر وتحكيلنا تانى من حكايات تان تان دى تانى*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 أغسطس 2010)

بيرو ميلاد قال:


> *بجد بجد جميل جدا*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *دي بقي شهراذاد بتاع المستقبل روعة*​


*ههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 أغسطس 2010)

losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح
> هههههههههههههههه بجد تحفة بتفكرنى بحاجات تويتى زمان
> منها لله مجانية التعليم الى ودت الناس فى داهية دى هههههههههههههه
> 
> ربنا يخليكى ياقمر وتحكيلنا تانى من حكايات تان تان دى تانى*​


*هههههههههههههه*
*شوية تاني وهجيب اصدقاء فلاش هههههههههههههه*​


----------

